# Difficulties in relocation to Athens



## MarkIL (Jan 28, 2015)

Hola to everyone
I may be relocating to Athens in a few weeks and I wanted to know how hard it is to open a bank account or to rent an apartment (In France the both of them was pretty hard, and many documents were needed)
Also I wanted to know how the health system is over there?

and one last question.. it there good Facebook groups of Internationals in Athens?

Thanks ahead,
Mark


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

MarkIL said:


> Hola to everyone
> I may be relocating to Athens in a few weeks and I wanted to know how hard it is to open a bank account or to rent an apartment (In France the both of them was pretty hard, and many documents were needed)
> Also I wanted to know how the health system is over there?
> 
> ...


Hello Mark,if you will scroll down through previous pages and posts you will find info about opening a bank account here in Greece,also look on line at various sites which tell you what documents you need to take to the bank and forum members on previous posts talk about which banks they found less hassle with.On 3rd december 2012 members of Expat Forum had some discussion on this subject so scroll down.I read that you need an address to show the bank.I think its probably easier here than France.Will you be working here and paying into the health care system?.If you are then you will be issued a medical book,if you are not EU and not paying into the system then only private care will be available to you I think but again scroll down to previous posts.Expat Blog seems to have a lot of young people in Athens contacting and meeting each other. making friends so try posting there,good luck with your move.


----------



## MarkIL (Jan 28, 2015)

Thank you very much for your answer.
I scrolled down and read and I will continue to read all the interesting threads that were over here.

Anyway I wanted to know a recommended cell phone Carrier 
and also the address of an hairdresser in Athens that can speak English/French or even Hebrew if someone know any.

Thanks ahead,
Mark


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

For your cell phone there is Wind,Ote,Vodaphone,lots of good deals going on so ask all of them what they have got.Most people speak English here and if you make contact with the Jewish community I expect you will find the hairdresser you want.


----------



## MarkIL (Jan 28, 2015)

Thank you very much for the both of you 

I found some apartments on fb groups that I will go and see next week.
My flight is in 2 days and I got to admit that i'm a bit nervous/excited.


----------

